# Are London England and New Jersey sister cities ?



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

London got 4 inches of snow the other day and closed down ,kind of sounds like New Jersey .The only difference is NJ recovered faster because Icey And Timmy were plowing!

London








New Jersey


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

If and when that golf stream starts slowing down they're going to be in for a big surprise. London is quite a bit further north than the majority of the US and Canada for that matter.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

we manned the streets all nite last nite to make sure NJ was back up and running......without us there lost


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

iceyman;743097 said:


> we manned the streets all nite last nite to make sure NJ was back up and running......without us there lost


The day icey and i saved jersey...we had alot more then that picture gv.


----------

